# Topics > Toys >  MacroBot, robot toy, Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited

ycoorobot.com/products/macrobot

----------


## Airicist

Silverlit MACROBOT demo

Published on Apr 2, 2017




> Your First Step to Robotics! 12 different kinds of commands with the wireless pre-program remote dial for creating up to 50 programmable actions, robotic programming can never been easier with so much fun!
> 
> 12 different kinds of commands with the wireless pre-program remote dial for creating up to 50 programmable actions, robotic programming can never been easier with so much fun!

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Silverlit robot: MacroBot

Published on Apr 5, 2017




> Your first step to robotics
> 12 different kinds of commands with the wireless pre-program remote dial for creating up to 50 programmable actions, robotic programming has never been easier with so much fun!

----------

